# 35 yrs old, test e750mg wk for 3wks in and no gains........



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in the middle of my 3rd week of test e. I'm 232 lbs 6'0 bodyfat who knows probably 20-25%. I am 2 1/2 weeks in of 750mg test e wk. Split in 2 eo3.5d. Frontloaded first week.Just took 5th pin I know it takes 4-6 weeks to feel the kick, still wondering and excited about that! 3000 calories 300g protein daily. Supplement are multi, vitamin D, zinc. Workouts intense. Get lots of rest, in bed at 8:30, asleep by 9-9:30. Up at 4:45 to get ready for work by 6am. I work 4-10's so I get more sleep fri, sat and sun. I feel some strength and intensity coming pretty good but not realyy showing yet ( can't wait for that part) I'm usually patient but my genetics are usually really responsive to exercise so I'm just kinda bummed.


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

This is also my first day here at IMB, lots of experience, dependable and respectable brothers in here, so I'm excited to hear responses!!!


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

I am a fair bit older than you and notice a good 6 weeks to really show gains. As long as you are noticing strength gains you are GTG.  I think the slow onset is a big reason many like to kickstart with dbol. 

You are doing the right thing in starting with a test only cycle. I assume you are taking an AI? If not, high estrogen coud be holding you back.


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah ive thought about that and I have some clomid that a buddy gave me,but not much, qty23 50mg. I got my test from a pretty reputable ugl among the local bbs.


----------



## Bama78 (May 21, 2013)

The problem is idk of any AI coming from them so honestly that's why im taking the extra zinc


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2013)

AIs are readily available from plenty of board sponsors here. Clomid is a E blocker not an aromitase inhibitor. Zinc alone wont get you there. I suspect at 750 a week your estrogen is super high. If you can get bloods done you will know for sure. You can have high estrogen but no noticeable sides, just shit ass gains. 

Just fyi, an e blocker stops sides but doesnt lower estrogen so your gains are inhibited.  You might also consider hcg to make pct easier. 

You are in the US so easy to order quick from a domestic supplier. Just look at the board sponsors and choose one.

If you get bloods done you will know if the gear is legit too.


----------



## GeauxDATY (May 21, 2013)

Getting your bloodwork done is a must and it's too easy and cheap not to.


----------



## moodyman1 (May 22, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> I'm in the middle of my 3rd week of test e.  I feel some strength and intensity coming pretty good but not realyy showing yet ( can't wait for that part) I'm usually patient but my genetics are usually really responsive to exercise so I'm just kinda bummed.



So whats the problem??? Your not gonna "see" much at 3 weeks in.


----------



## AnabollicA (May 22, 2013)

Be patient, good things will happen around week 4. That's when the magic happens for me.

You should definitely get on an AI - there are research chem sponsors here that carry it, and can get it to you quick.


----------



## Dgolan7 (May 22, 2013)

First off what kind of work do you do. If it is hard work 3000 calories is not gonna do it with you weight and height. Also three weeks in one will not see much at the 5th to 6th week is when gains and strength will start. This is why most run at least 14 cyc of test only.


----------



## Dgolan7 (May 22, 2013)

Also at 750 you will need to have a AI on hand. It's a must to be prepared just in case


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

Wait until your multivitamin kicks in next week


----------



## Z499 (May 22, 2013)

should have taken a kicker for the test like test prop or an oral.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 22, 2013)

get your post count up and pm me.and roll tide bama


----------



## Bfit247 (May 22, 2013)

Well you said you front loaded.  So that should have moved it along faster. But the thing is getting something from local bbs is not the most legit source. Because they could be cutting it. Find your own sources. Then you never have to wait and you will know its more legit coming from a board sponsor!


----------



## Bama78 (May 22, 2013)

Nice avy anabollica. Awesome advice from everyone. This is the ONLY reason I went to you guys .... great advice. I will try  a different AI and get the blood work done! Btw I build trains and the trucks and break systems that go under them. I'm more on the lean process of it now so no slinging sledge hammer anymore.  Roll Tide to you BigBen!  I will posts pics of my roundness this evening (lol) and I'll be on here today looking for a spot to get me some anti estrogen. Anybody got any they prefer? And how much would be best to take with my weight height and weekly mg taken?


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 22, 2013)

Unless your metabolims is very slow, 3,000 cals daily is not anywhere close to enough at 6'1 and 230 lbs, especially when trying to add mass on gear.


----------



## independent (May 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wait until your multivitamin kicks in next week



He should have kick started his cycle with neovar and pink magic.


----------



## GeauxDATY (May 22, 2013)

I too would get it started with an oral. I also would kick my calories to a minimum of 4k.


----------



## robbiek426 (May 23, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> I'm in the middle of my 3rd week of test e. I'm 232 lbs 6'0 bodyfat who knows probably 20-25%. I am 2 1/2 weeks in of 750mg test e wk. Split in 2 eo3.5d. Frontloaded first week.Just took 5th pin I know it takes 4-6 weeks to feel the kick, still wondering and excited about that! 3000 calories 300g protein daily. Supplement are multi, vitamin D, zinc. Workouts intense. Get lots of rest, in bed at 8:30, asleep by 9-9:30. Up at 4:45 to get ready for work by 6am. I work 4-10's so I get more sleep fri, sat and sun. I feel some strength and intensity coming pretty good but not realyy showing yet ( can't wait for that part) I'm usually patient but my genetics are usually really responsive to exercise so I'm just kinda bummed.



Test E is a long estered testosterone and doesn't even fully release into your blood stream and become free testosterone until 14-18 days. You will see results at that doseage, just be patient.


----------



## s2h (May 23, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> I'm in the middle of my 3rd week of test e. I'm 232 lbs 6'0 bodyfat who knows probably 20-25%. I am 2 1/2 weeks in of 750mg test e wk. Split in 2 eo3.5d. Frontloaded first week.Just took 5th pin I know it takes 4-6 weeks to feel the kick, still wondering and excited about that! 3000 calories 300g protein daily. Supplement are multi, vitamin D, zinc. Workouts intense. Get lots of rest, in bed at 8:30, asleep by 9-9:30. Up at 4:45 to get ready for work by 6am. I work 4-10's so I get more sleep fri, sat and sun. I feel some strength and intensity coming pretty good but not realyy showing yet ( can't wait for that part) I'm usually patient but my genetics are usually really responsive to exercise so I'm just kinda bummed.



are you using a AI like arimidex or aromasin?...3000 cals is a bit light for your size...only 2-3% of test injected is free if zero measures are taken to help free up more...with e2 under control and a litte deterent for your shbg you can sneak a few extra % out..

pretty much if your not using a AI then thats gonna be a isssue..a big issue..testosterone becomes active when its injected the length of the esters determine how long it takes to get going to full speed in basic terms...2 1/2 weeks at those doses you should be kicking in now or very soon if e2 is gtg..

oh and eat more-


----------



## robbiek426 (May 23, 2013)

s2h said:


> are you using a AI like arimidex or aromasin?...3000 cals is a bit light for your size...only 2-3% of test injected is free if zero measures are taken to help free up more...with e2 under control and a litte deterent for your shbg you can sneak a few extra % out..
> 
> pretty much if your not using a AI then thats gonna be a isssue..a big issue..testosterone becomes active when its injected the length of the esters determine how long it takes to get going to full speed in basic terms...2 1/2 weeks at those doses you should be kicking in now or very soon if e2 is gtg..
> 
> oh and eat more-



Perfect advice!


----------



## s2h (May 23, 2013)

I try my best...


----------



## Bama78 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks s2h! And everyone else!  I have increased calories to 4k. I have a hard time ingesting that much grub but I'm working on it. Feeling a little better with the advice you guys are giving.I'm at 3 weeks today. Feeling a lot stronger and some definition definitely coming out. I believe I'm in the right direction thanks to all y'all!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 24, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> Thanks s2h! And everyone else!  I have increased calories to 4k. I have a hard time ingesting that much grub but I'm working on it. Feeling a little better with the advice you guys are giving.I'm at 3 weeks today. Feeling a lot stronger and some definition definitely coming out. I believe I'm in the right direction thanks to all y'all!!!



Not everyone will agree but if you're having trouble eating food you could always throw in some shakes to get more calories. Especially if you're bulking I can't see that being an issue. With my job I wouldn't be able to get half the nutrition in that I do if I didn't make some creative shakes.


----------



## sityslicker (May 24, 2013)

Dgolan7 said:


> First off what kind of work do you do. If it is hard work 3000 calories is not gonna do it with you weight and height. Also three weeks in one will not see much at the 5th to 6th week is when gains and strength will start. This is why most run at least 14 cyc of test only.





Mike Arnold said:


> Unless your metabolims is very slow, 3,000 cals daily is not anywhere close to enough at 6'1 and 230 lbs, especially when trying to add mass on gear.





GeauxDATY said:


> I too would get it started with an oral. I also would kick my calories to a minimum of 4k.



Did anyone here see that his bodyfat is 20-25% and you all are recommending more calories? I think he should stick to his game plan and eat 3000 calories or eat to maintain his current weight and go for body recomposition. He will look a lot better in the end vs putting on some muscle at the expense of getting fatter.


----------



## s2h (May 24, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> Thanks s2h! And everyone else!  I have increased calories to 4k. I have a hard time ingesting that much grub but I'm working on it. Feeling a little better with the advice you guys are giving.I'm at 3 weeks today. Feeling a lot stronger and some definition definitely coming out. I believe I'm in the right direction thanks to all y'all!!!



if your struggling getting enuff cals/macros in...look into using more good fats..like mac nut or flax seed oils...almonds/cashews etc...

if you havnt tried take 2 scoops of whey and and add 2 tbsp of mac nut oil and water..mix...stuff tastes good and is real creamy in texture..along with getting a boost in cals you wont get that bloated full feeling all the time..good fats are your friend..


----------



## s2h (May 24, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> Did anyone here see that his bodyfat is 20-25% and you all are recommending more calories? I think he should stick to his game plan and eat 3000 calories or eat to maintain his current weight and go for body recomposition. He will look a lot better in the end vs putting on some muscle at the expense of getting fatter.



sometimes you have to kickstart the body..and that means bump the food...cals arent everything when it comes to building a physique anyway..what those cals are and how they digest play a much bigger role..

if your getting 3000 cals from Burger King are you gonna get better results then 3500 cals of cod,salmon,flax seed oil,almonds,broccili etc etc...


----------



## sityslicker (May 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> sometimes you have to kickstart the body..and that means bump the food...cals arent everything when it comes to building a physique anyway..what those cals are and how they digest play a much bigger role..
> 
> if your getting 3000 cals from Burger King are you gonna get better results then 3500 cals of cod,salmon,flax seed oil,almonds,broccili etc etc...



Where did I mention in my post about eating garbage? I assumed he would be trying to eat as healthy as possible to get the best gains when I wrote post. And Imo he doesn't need a kick start, he hasn't been dieting and he is over wieght. Now if he had been dieting hard and reached a sticking point, then yes a couple of cheats implemented a week could help with sticking points and keeping metabolism revved up. Based on his stats inclduing bf level plus assuming he works out 4-5 a week, his maintaince cals are 3000. OP if you want to look good in the mirror, stick to the game plan of 3000 calories and keep it clean. If you just want to be a bigger version of yourself and don't care if you still look chubby then eat more then 3000 calories. Its that simple.


----------



## Squats (May 27, 2013)

Meh, I don't know I'm doing 500mg test e per week and I'm on my 16th day.

So far libido, strength, and weight have all gone up abnormally. 

Also I've gained 5 1/2 pounds but I'm also taking 10mg of Aromasin ED no real signs of water weight looking a little learner actually.


----------



## Bama78 (May 27, 2013)

I have taken all advice into consideration and decided to leave caloric intake at 3000 for now. My job isn't as strenuous as it used to be and sitting behind a desk for at least 30% of my day doesn't help either. I work out 5 days a week and I am steadily gaining strength and it seems my "gut" is dwindling away little by little.  
Part of me says add some clen but my mind says keep going the way I'm going. Maybe I'll wait and see what happens in the next 2 weeks......??


----------



## vicious 13 (May 27, 2013)

There's a huge difference in eating clean calories and garbage


----------



## Bama78 (May 27, 2013)

I eat pretty clean. Sometimes I might eat a little something bad but its very few and far between and really small portion if I do. I think I need more cardio in my day that would help a lot i'm sure. I have a big family so funds aren't as great as I'd like but someone from my church donated a treadmill to us so I'm gona be on that a lot.  It's easier to run here than to take off down the road so if the wife or kids need anything I'm here. This is the best place for advice!!!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2013)

I would think you'd notice something on that kind of dose no matter what. Someone mentioned there is a difference between eating clean and dirty. I agree and think its a huge difference. I've recently had to clean up my diet greatly since everything I eat seems to be amplified by the AAS. I'm going to even try and cut out cheat meals until I accomplish my goals. I assume those gifted people that can eat anything and not get fat love AAS because they can pretty much just become a human dumpster and gain quality weight.


----------



## TapDaddy (May 27, 2013)

You won't grow if you don't eat. You're wasting your cycle if your not correctly.


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 27, 2013)

If i blast and cruise or just take 3 months break and jump back on. And use 500-750mg test aw i will gain 3-4 kilos in just 2 weeks. So to say that you have to wait for 4 weeks up so see or feel anything is wrong to say. Now days most guys cycling to long. And the juice will have no effect at all. Even with long esters like enan you wont gain much after 6-8 weeks. Know many guys laughing right now. But i talk from my own experience. When i do long cycles i do it just because i love the high,pumps,libido and strength but i not gain much after 6-8 weeks in.


----------



## Marco1 (May 27, 2013)

I've ran numerous Test Enanth cycles and usually its week 5 that the weight gain kicks in, sometimes week 4. These days I like to add a fast acting compound, such as Test Prop or Tbol for weeks 1-4 to kick my cycles into gear sooner.


----------



## Bama78 (May 27, 2013)

Im gona go 12 weeks this cycle...So anyone think I should add anything else to my cycle or let it ride like this , with test e, then taper down the last4-6 pins and pct for for 4-6 weeks. ?.??


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 27, 2013)

I started seeing gains going into my sixth week with my test. That's when things start to move really smoothly. I would suggest waiting till that amount of time for there to be any gains and see what happens afterwards you are almost there! You should see some gains really soon if not then up your dose.


----------



## Bama78 (May 28, 2013)

A guy gave me a nice 3 station weider home gym...brand new..Sweet!!! Tonights my Pin night and hitting this new station  pretty hard. Keeping my old bench for the lay down, incline,  decline I need! Awesome days awesome days. Still at 232lbs. No change in weight at all except for 2lbs which is not odd . Bench is up 20lbs everything else is a gradual incline. Starting my  new cardio plan tonight. Hopefully a little will start coming off this gut of mine lol


----------



## s2h (May 29, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> Where did I mention in my post about eating garbage? I assumed he would be trying to eat as healthy as possible to get the best gains when I wrote post. And Imo he doesn't need a kick start, he hasn't been dieting and he is over wieght. Now if he had been dieting hard and reached a sticking point, then yes a couple of cheats implemented a week could help with sticking points and keeping metabolism revved up. Based on his stats inclduing bf level plus assuming he works out 4-5 a week, his maintaince cals are 3000. OP if you want to look good in the mirror, stick to the game plan of 3000 calories and keep it clean. If you just want to be a bigger version of yourself and don't care if you still look chubby then eat more then 3000 calories. Its that simple.


My point wasn't directed totally at your post...you are what you eat is what my point was....so nothing direct towards your comments...

The maintaince cals for his stats are 3799 for someone wanting to lose fat and hold/add muscle...

Cals are way over rated...its about food content...and types of foods...not only do you have to fuel the body...plus training and supps play a role also...so there's a lot of factors..


----------



## s2h (May 29, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I would think you'd notice something on that kind of dose no matter what. Someone mentioned there is a difference between eating clean and dirty. I agree and think its a huge difference. I've recently had to clean up my diet greatly since everything I eat seems to be amplified by the AAS. I'm going to even try and cut out cheat meals until I accomplish my goals. I assume those gifted people that can eat anything and not get fat love AAS because they can pretty much just become a human dumpster and gain quality weight.



That's smart thinking...most people use chest meals as a "out" for eating crap...when in reality they don't need one at all...unless your running keto/refers diets there isn't a bunch of room for cheat meals on a regular schedule...but for sanity purposes every 10 days or so I eat like total crap...and then I feel like it after...I should buy stock in Charmin at that point..


----------



## Bama78 (May 29, 2013)

Lol s2h!  I feel like I go backwards even thinking about cheats now. I actually had a dream I was pigging out on pizza and chocolate cake 2 nights ago and woke up feeling like I cheated on my wife or something lol. Has anyone else had a dream like that?


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Feeling a lot better about my cycle. Calories up to 4000, strength up a lot, and no bad sides! Will be posting before and after pics soon. Change is coming! Thanks to everyone of you guys for the great advice!!!


----------



## a1hunglowe (Jun 6, 2013)

my experience is that you need more calories period when on gear because your metabolism is far from natural and you need it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Bama78 said:


> I have a big family so funds aren't as great as I'd like but someone from my church donated a treadmill to us so I'm gona be on that a lot.  This is the best place for advice!!!



You should hit up your church to fund your gears as well.

If the pastor says no, simply pretend to put money in the collection next sunday when you are actually taking it out.

Most of the money is probably spent on rent boys so no need to feel guilt.

GICH!


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 8, 2013)

*The maintaince cals for his stats are 3799 for someone wanting to lose fat and hold/add muscle...*

*Cals are way over rated...its about food content...and types of foods...not only do you have to fuel the body...plus training and supps play a role also...so there's a lot of factors.
*
I believe in calories in vs calories out but being on gear adjustments are needed. This is spot on with maintainence calories. Running 3,000 was a realistic deficit to help recomp and IMO the best way to go and then gradually work up from there. I think the BF was a little to high and would have waited to start cycle closer to 10-12 percent but Bama you sound like your well on your. Just curious is this your first pin cycle? Sounds like its going well for you. Good luck looking forward to photos.


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> *The maintaince cals for his stats are 3799 for someone wanting to lose fat and hold/add muscle...*
> 
> *Cals are way over rated...its about food content...and types of foods...not only do you have to fuel the body...plus training and supps play a role also...so there's a lot of factors.
> *
> I believe in calories in vs calories out but being on gear adjustments are needed. This is spot on with maintainence calories. Running 3,000 was a realistic deficit to help recomp and IMO the best way to go and then gradually work up from there. I think the BF was a little to high and would have waited to start cycle closer to 10-12 percent but Bama you sound like your well on your. Just curious is this your first pin cycle? Sounds like its going well for you. Good luck looking forward to photos.



Thanks cdan19. I will post pics asap and the weight is slowly falling away.And funny captn , cheap blow but funny.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> That's smart thinking...most people use chest meals as a "out" for eating crap...when in reality they don't need one at all...unless your running keto/refers diets there isn't a bunch of room for cheat meals on a regular schedule...but for sanity purposes every 10 days or so I eat like total crap...and then I feel like it after...I should buy stock in Charmin at that point..



Same I end up shitting like mad, and or bloated from huge amounts of sodium. Hardly seems worth it at all. When I eat very clean low sodium I don't have any unpleasant effects from food.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 8, 2013)

If it were me I'd pin 250mg of test e per week, and workout. I think I'd do that for at least 6 months. I feel that will start to make a bodybuilder out of me. The food will start to fall in place, and the lifestyle will start to begin after 6 months on low dose test e. It's the lifestyle I'm trying to gain, not the gains in muscle as that will come in time living the bodybuilding lifestyle.


----------

